# Almost instinctive shooting



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone :wave:

Second time shooting with this slingshot and this time without fork hits.

As everyone can see, I'm not very good.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Don't sell yourself short buddy. You just need to get used to it cause that's a nice frame.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great video as always your videos are the real deal!!!! We all know your accuracy is amazing It just shows to me that it’s ok to miss once in awhile. Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Don't sell yourself short buddy. You just need to get used to it cause that's a nice frame.


I'm not giving up with this after just two shooting session.

It's fun to shoot with this because shooting is so much different than with my usual frames. Somehow more relaxed.

Merry Christmas


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> Great video as always your videos are the real deal!!!! We all know your accuracy is amazing It just shows to me that it's ok to miss once in awhile. Merry Christmas to you and your family.


Thanks 

I need more practice with this one and next week hope to have more time.

Daylight time is a little too short here right now, 5 hours and 42 minutes.

Usually I'm at work that time.

Merry Christmas :wave:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I know you have the ability to shoot any slingshot


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Sometimes I'm not so sure about it 

Today was third time shooting with this. I took paracord loops off and figured out how to aim with this.


----------

